# Excerises to lose weight?



## Runner1466868002 (Dec 23, 2010)

I use a treadmill so far.


----------



## steven5 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,..

The true secret to weight loss is this: Make small changes each and every day and you'll slowly (but surely) lose those extra pounds. The key is to forget about instant results and settle in for the long run.

I hope this will best one,..

thanks,..


----------



## corby1984 (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with Steven...for the last 4 years or so I've struggled with weight cause of bad diet and drinking....i thought if I just did 20 mins of cardio a day i would see results!

Recently I've not only varied my work out, I've also started changing my life like eating breakfast and lunch at set times and substituting things like crisps for an extra apple a day!

Its only been a few weeks but already i can notice my jeans and shirts are a little loser!


----------



## calie (Mar 11, 2011)

Just as eating healthy, it's important to do some exercise as well. The best exercises will contain a cardio aspect and a toning aspect, For weight loss, you'll need to get about 5 cardio workouts each week at a medium-high intensity for at least 30 minutes. If you're a beginner, it's best to start slow and work your way up but, if you're in good condition and have no restrictions, challenging yourself with harder workouts is the best way to burn more calories


----------



## Erneste (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi All,

I like jogging and I increased my distance gradually after starting jogging.

It is the best exercise for losing weight and increasing stamina.


----------



## stevejacob1466868010 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd say stick with the running, but vary it - don't just do steady state every day - try to incorporate other types like hill reps and fartlek.

40 mins 3x a week


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

cardio is optional to each person i use kinect when not at the gym and it has hit me big time made some good differences to me although yeah have cut out most stuff still have the odd desert after eating out

occasional chocolate bar as i am diabetic it's needed sometimes

i find cardio borrrring but kinect has been so much fun gets me off the couch and doing stuff highly reccomended


----------



## Adrian1466868011 (Apr 12, 2011)

HI,

I would appreciate Steven for giving such a wonderful advice and simple also...

making little changes in daily diet is really more effective than taking some serious steps..


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

Personally, skipping and swimming do it for me.

Swimming, it takes a bit of prep, getting your kit ready and travelling to the gym, but once youre there, it barely feels like exercise, even though when you check your HR its pounding.

Skipping for the convenience. I just nip onto the patio with my rope and get skipping for half an hour. You travel nowhere, you have all your creature comforts such as a glass of water and the radio/tv and you get the exercise done!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

All the above the important thing is to do something, anything, just do it.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

really enjoy my cardio only sessions

i like to do 20 mins hill plus on the x-trainer (level 12) then same on stepper (level 10) and then bike (level 14)

i wear my sweatz shirts and am soaked after!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good on you ronnie.

I try to do 30-45 min 1st thing on an empty stomach, but this last week Iv not been getting out of bed till after 9am so need to re-feed, ence a 2lb increase


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

you can try following exercise also..

1. Squatting - bodyweight squats.

2. Pressing - pushups.

3. Pulling - bodyweight rows or pullups.

4. Single leg workouts - single leg squat etc.

5. Total ab workouts - mountain climbers.


----------



## Oakleyboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Chaps,

I Am cutting at present, lost 12lbs in just over 8 weeks. any advice on getting ripped as I have been told by someone who has a great cut, that he does 2hrs cardio a day????? confused.com to say the least....

Currently I am doing:

30-40mins jogging (last ten mins is high intensity, minute fast, minute rest)

bike 20-30mins

weights, more reps than heavy.

this im doing 3-4 times a week.

ideas please?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Oakleyboy said:


> weights, more reps than heavy


Well done dropping 12 lbs!

The more lean muscle you have, the more calories you will burn 24 hours a day

Push heavy weights for 8 - 12 reps keeping the intensity up by having very short rest periods

Body fat can be shed by hours of moderate steady state cardio

HIIT cardio will see a more dramatic weight loss, but some of this will be muscle


----------



## Oakleyboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Cheers Ronnie,

True, I dont want to be going round in circle, burning lots of calories dropping weight and losing muscle. would steady cardio for 2 hrs a day (as im told) being beneficial or is that too much?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Well Dorian Yates and Jay Cutler "only" do morning and night 45 min cardio sessions ... But there are pro's

Time is a factor for those of us who don't get paid to train

I keep cardio and weights separate (about 3 hours a week)

If you've got time for more ... Just dont over train and leave nothing in the tank for your weight sessions


----------



## Oakleyboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool, cheers. I always seem to be fine where that is concerned, i normally burn out on weight rather than cardio. Cardio I could litterally go on for hours, alternating between jogging, bike, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

In all cases, however, you'll burn more calories with cardio (aerobic) exercise than with strength or resistance training.

Strength training itself will not lead to an appreciable amount of weight loss because it just doesn't burn enough calories," says Glenn Gaesser, PhD, FACSM, kinesiology professor and department head at the University of Virginia in Charlottesville.

But what about all that talk that more muscle mass equates to more calories burned, even when you're at rest?

"It's a myth. It's not going to happen," says Gaesser.

The only successful studies to show a significant calorie burn following a weight-lifting workout (afterburn) were done with serious lifters, working out for 60 to 90 minutes at a time and lifting as much as they could on every set.

In fact, Gaesser says, at best, gaining one pound of muscle will help you burn 5 to 10 extra calories a day. You could do that chewing gum.

That's not to say that strength training isn't important for the overall health of the body. But when it comes to burning the most calories, go for cardiovascular exercise. And vary the intensity, says Quist.

"Do aerobic base-building workouts," he says, where you alternate between moderate and higher intensity, either within the same workout or on alternate days.

Quist also recommends cross-training -- that is, doing a range of different activities during your workouts. Not only does this help you keep from getting bored, it's better for your body. Doing different activities recruits different muscle groups. You're also less likely to develop an injury, says Quist, since doing the same thing day after day creates wear patterns on your joints.

Get creative, says Gaesser, whose graduate students teach an entire class on novel ways to burn calories. For example, he says, if you're a golfer, ditch the cart and walk with your clubs. You'll do what you love -- and burn more calories.

thanks


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

:axe:

c0ck!

using your link named "strength training" it says



> "Strength training is very important... let us not forget the weight-loss benefits. Not only does it make you look trimmer and shapelier, but building muscle also helps you burn calories -- even after your workout is done.
> 
> "Three to four hours after a strength-training workout, you're still burning calories," says Seibers ... Strength training is especially important for dieters. When you lose weight, up to a quarter of the loss may come from muscle, which can slow your metabolism. Strength training helps you rebuild any muscle you lost by dieting -- or keep you from losing it in the first place.


read your links BEFORE posting pal


----------



## mesteps (Jun 7, 2011)

Just keep on using the treadmill and slowly increase the time you jog or run


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

fasted cardio all the way for me.

ive been at it for the last couple of weeks before work and its made a noticeable difference already!

** along with a suitable diet of course **


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

45mins walking on a treadmill on full incline before breakfast usually works for me ... lost 6lbs in a few weeks (with a very strict diet)


----------



## Vargasdrake (Aug 23, 2011)

I found the site Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health to be useful for losing weight and maintaining it


----------



## Vargasdrake (Aug 23, 2011)

A slow jog/walk in a fasted state is the best fat burner I read


----------



## General Aquila (Sep 4, 2011)

There is an 'afterburn' effect to weight training (bodyweight/DB/BB) literally I still continue to sweat a little even when I'm freshened up and out of the

shower. I'm slowly working my way back to cardio, most likely skipping to get my joints used to impact before running again.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Carldrake said:


> I found the site Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health to be useful for losing weight and maintaining it


good article but kinda long..


----------



## Patric (Sep 7, 2011)

I always prefer cardio exercise for weight loss because these exercise are more effective to

burn calories and loss weight. I loss more than 20 lbs just in month with the help of the cardio exercise.


----------



## Seaman36 (Sep 8, 2011)

Well,thanks for providing useful information...In my point of view exercise is very important for weight loss...Swimming and running are the best exercises for weight loss..!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi,

Adley here, There are many exercises, If you do these exercises daily then you can lose the weight without facing any side effect of the human body.

swimming

Running

jogging

cycling


----------



## Ebenezer (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi All,

I bought a treadmill last year and love doing cardio exercise while watching my favorite TV programs.

Cardio exercises like walking, running, jogging, swimming and cycling are great to lose weight.

Diet Pills


----------



## monkeydust (Nov 21, 2011)

Protien shakes are good, be carefull of some of them though there are a few that contain alot of artificial products that can end up hurting your stamina and make you feel de-hydrated or depressed and low on energy. If your losing weight try avoiding the ones with creatine in them, creatine period actually. The Creatine with make your muscles hold water....this is a good thing, however because of all the excess water in your muscles you feel dehydrated and can't take on enough water to get rid of it so end up with headaches and nausea if your doing fitness work.

A great combination for weight loss/fitness is the PHD brand of fat loss whey protiens taken with Diarolyte (or something similar). The salts/sugars counteract the side effects of the creatine contained in some of the whey protiens. It helped me alot when getting out of a trough about 2 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Have a great post! Yeah you're right. Exercise will burn your fat to loss weight. And this is more effective if you will take 6-8 glass of water per day.

Arlene Fitness


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

Right..!! The best way to loose the body fat is through daily exercise and yoga


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

High Intensity Swimming for just 20 mins, 2 normal lengths and then a sprint length do that ten times instead of this 40-60 lengths at snails pace. I would advise one other thing on weight loss also, Once you have got to a certain stage and conbining both cardio and weight training throw away the scales, Don't live your life judging your progress on what the scales tell you. Look on youtube on what 5lb of fat looks like compaired to 5lbs of muscle, Fat is 3 x larger than muscle so as your losing fat your building muscle but your weight may not differ much after a certain point maybe even increase it's then you start to look at your body shape more.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

Plyometric and High intensity interval training exercise is great for core body, power and shredding calories. Anything that involves using your legs as well as your arms at the same time will raise your heart rate considerably. It's silly to think, but try and make small changes...like if your going walking, start swinging your arms for momentum (You may look a tit but you'll be a healthy tit  ) ...

--------------------

Nottingham Personal Trainer Home - Personal Trainer


----------



## huseyin143 (Feb 14, 2012)

Running

Swimming

Jumping


----------



## evarg78 (Feb 14, 2012)

Start by doing any kind of sport you think you will stick with in the long run


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats so fcuking true ^^^

go for an hours walk every day irrespective of time and you`ll lose BF..

so sick of hearing about the best time of day to do this and that..

get you aRse out there and do it rather than writing up speadsheets!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

evarg78 said:


> Start by doing any kind of sport you think you will stick with in the long run


love this, i've said the same thing to people as well, the best is the one that you enjoy and stick to


----------



## jackalan996 (Feb 28, 2012)

doing exercise in the morning with a regular time period.

eating the health foods items

don't use the fat foods and oily items.

drink water mostly in a day......


----------



## Wesley1466868027 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey guys you must do the following exercises and these are very beneficial for the reducing the weight like

Exercise

Walking

Yoga

Drink plenty of water

Cut down on the favorite foods

Join the fitness gym


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks wes, ground breaking stuff.


----------



## Merlin (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Runner,

Cardio exercises are great to burn fat, boost immune system and effective in losing weight. Cardio exercises include jogging, running, swimming, cycling, hiking, trampoline and step climbing. Besides workout we must focus on diet meals also.

Cheap fat loss supplements


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

Treadmill will help you along with that you have to follow the proper diet then easily you can loose your weight.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

LindaWatson said:


> Treadmill will help you along with that you have to follow the proper diet then easily you can loose your weight.


Combined with some weight training to prevent muscle loss


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

try a mma session if theres a mma gym near you

failing that power sprints or walk then lamp post sprints on training days off shreds fat like theres no tomorrow


----------



## colling (Jul 13, 2012)

Exercise is the best way to weight loss yet.But we can't deny the importance of diet either.Both plays quite vital role in our weight,fat issues and control our body in proper way.Calories food damage us very badly so avoid it as long as we can.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree with steven..i am also in the problem of loss weight in start i ignored it but with the passage of time i feel that my weight is rapidly increased and bad impact on my health and i do not exercise in daily routine..Now i properly exercise in a morning,drink more water as possible...now i feel to use these precaution my weight i reduce....any suggestion to loss weight in a few days?please help me


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

you don't want to loose weight, you want to loose fat!

and there's 3 important factors with fat loss

believe me, I know and it's ... diet, diet, diet

you will never out train a poor diet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Fat loss is all about self denial and patience, it happens over time.


----------



## Marck (Sep 22, 2012)

Well!!Exercises is the best solution. for the weight loss.Exercises has own importance

in our life for fitness of the body and health.Physical activity prevent you from diseases.

I like these exercise,running ,jogging,swimming and cycling for keep maintain of the body

weight...


----------



## chiagerdel (Jan 30, 2013)

The best exercises will contain a cardio aspect and a toning aspect, as this will allow you to see faster results. Here are my top 20 Top Exercise to Lose Weight, that have proven to work the best.

_____________

www.maximum-performance.co.uk/


----------



## Epsilon (Sep 8, 2011)

Exercises alone cannot do anything effective for losing weight.

A proper and balanced diet plan is very necessary to lose weight.

A diet plan should include everything in a balanced manner. This procedure will surely help you.


----------



## DebQuinn (Mar 2, 2013)

Well, really, any exercises should do. I personally don't believe in spot reduction, when you focus on one area, but I suppose you could try if you like. Instead of just working certain places, work your whole body. Your body will burn fat no matter where the exercise is focused at. Try swimming, it'll work everything in your body, and it's good fun!

TRX suspension training


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

ronnie cutler said:


> you don't want to loose weight, you want to loose fat!
> 
> and there's 3 important factors with fat loss
> 
> ...


Better getting clueing up then lol

Jan '12 I was 26st 10lb and by October I was 18st 5lb

No diet program, no training program, just doing what I thought was right, which was loads of cardio, a general weight session every second day, and trying to eat better.

Then in October it all stopped. However I did have a training program done for me, which I kept with till January, then I've pushed it up a few notches. I did slip a tad on diet to be fair, but then I "thought" I better eat a bit more to allow for muscle growth, and not just "weight loss"

People keep saying i've lost more weight, but in reality I haven't and in fact put almost 4kgs back on

Keep reading up on nutrition, but don't feel much wiser lol

Ah well, must stop procrastinating and get a better diet


----------



## Englewood (Sep 21, 2010)

Sex .....


----------



## Golfgal1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey, I'm a newbie here 

Has any one got any advice for a longterm fitness participator that had hit 43 an come to a standstill with my weight.

I have always been approx between 60-64kg for the past 20 years, and now i'm peaking at 67-69kg and just can't shift the last Kg's....

My eating is the same, healthy and portioned, with cheat days once a week to maintain sanity (No not consuming 1000's extra, prob another 500-1000 depending on occasion). I used to run between 15-30k per week, but the last year has been a struggle with feeling heavy and only managing a 5k run twice a week, along side roughly 10 hours min cardio gym work, with toning extra to keep the Quads/Glutes/Hams in check, and upperbody to keep the bingo wings at bay.

I just can't shift the spare tyre around my abs and hips.... Hmmm pre-meopausal myth or not lol.

So I have just purchased Extreme Pro 6, as it raves about giving you a full stomach and great for people on a weight management program.

Can any body give me some tips please as this bloated feeling is now becoming uncomfortable, I am currently using a basic whey protein shake twice a day, for breakfast, and after workout, and heard that some whey can give you a bloated feeling.

I look forward to your input guy's.

Mucho thanks.

Lisa


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey GolfGal1! Can you copy and paste this into the ladies figure training forum? You'll get better answers there I think and I'll try to help you out  )

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roy1466868041 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ive lost lots since the car failed its MOT and I scrapped it and walk everywhere. Probably walk about 10 hours extra a week and enjoy it. Got a new umbrella too, works well.


----------



## musclepain1466868040 (Feb 20, 2013)

1. Hill sprints or running up stairs - Football players do this to get fit and shed weight. This type of exercise is great for conditioning and losing weight fast. You can run up and down 1 to 2 flights of stairs non-stop for at least 10 minutes. Your only rest period should be the time it takes to jog back down.

2. Bicycling - This will burn 500-1000 calories per hour depending on your speed. You can make this fun by doing this outdoors, but if you're time is limited, then you should invest in a good quality stationary bike. Bicycling is a great workout that can be done watching television, so there is no excuse not to do it.

In the time it takes to watch your favorite sitcom you could be burning calories and toning you legs. You can even turn it into interval training by going really hard during commercial breaks and slowing it down a bit when our show resumes.

3. Swimming - Swimming can burn up to 800 calories per hour if you do laps up and down the pool for an hour. It's also great for toning most of your body.

4. Racquet Ball - The side to side movement makes this the perfect cardio workout and will also get your thighs in tip top shape. In addition, it involves social interaction which can get you working out longer and harder if you like the competition.

5. Jumping rope - This can be used for high intensity interval training. You'll be able to see amazing results with this easy and effective workout. Spend 15 to 20 minutes for a total body workout that provides cardiovascular endurance.


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Some of best weight loss exercises:

Squats

Cardio

Triceps Push-Ups

Skaters/Leaps

Plank Crawl

Walking Lunge

Side Plank Hip Drops


----------



## Angelica85 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jogging and swimming are imperative for achieving weight loss goal. A good plan to fitness achievement depends on the balance between exercise and healthy eating. Exercise without mindful eating does no good, similarly proper nutrition without regular exercise does not bring you close to the fitness goal.

Angelica


----------



## RickyPaul (Dec 3, 2013)

Exercise is best and the most effective way of weight lose.

Without doing exercise we can't lose weight so we can say that any exercise can be useful for losing weight. I like cardio exercises.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

RickyPaul said:


> Exercise is best and the most effective way of weight lose. Without doing exercise we can't lose weight so we can say that any exercise can be useful for losing weight. I like cardio exercises.lake county boot camps


RickyPaul that link bears no relevance to the forum, please don't post external links here, thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

